# New no lead fittings and valves



## plumber tim (Jul 4, 2013)

The new no lead fittings, valves and nipples suck. They make in way to far with out getting very tight.


----------



## plumber tim (Jul 4, 2013)

*More pics*

1 1/2" meter set up with no lead fittings.


----------



## plumber tim (Jul 4, 2013)

*More pics*

Here is the pic that didn't come up.


----------



## plumber tim (Jul 4, 2013)

*Another view*

Meter with bypass and PRV


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Why not pipe it in all pvc and let the no lead brainer clouts sh+t about it..


----------



## plumber tim (Jul 4, 2013)

I hate cpvc even more than the no lead brass but that is what our company uses on all multi residential jobs under 8 stories.


----------



## love2surf927 (Dec 22, 2011)

Nice looking work.


----------



## plumber tim (Jul 4, 2013)

*Another pic*

Here is another pic of the meter set.


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

What's all the threaded connections for. Why not just by sweat valves and tees?


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Afraid to sweat the lead free brass ?? Maybe


----------



## plumber tim (Jul 4, 2013)

Michaelcookplum said:


> What's all the threaded connections for. Why not just by sweat valves and tees?


Water dept own's the meter set and this is how they require it to be piped.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

plumber tim said:


> Here is another pic of the meter set.


What's the extra hole for??? Didn't use your folding ruler??


----------



## plumber tim (Jul 4, 2013)

rjbphd said:


> What's the extra hole for??? Didn't use your folding ruler??


Haha. That was the Mexican dry wallers.


----------



## KCplumber (Dec 31, 2009)

Just sat in on a no lead continuing ed class by a Watts rep. They suggest no teflon tape on threaded fittings. He claimed it was too thick and said use teflon dope. Its a lot more brittle and the tape is too thick ... seems odd


----------



## Fast fry (May 19, 2012)

LMAO try using that cpvc shot up here and be castrated.
P.S make sure to call the Watts rep when u get the call back for a minor drip in the fip or mip

That's when I would introduce him to thunder and lightning or the more common beats and thumps


----------



## lockeplumbing (Sep 25, 2013)

They say not to use teflon because it also has some sort of chemical in it that is not good for you.

Micah Robinson
Locke Plumbing
lockeplumbing.com 865-525-9318


----------



## love2surf927 (Dec 22, 2011)

lockeplumbing said:


> They say not to use teflon because it also has some sort of chemical in it that is not good for you.
> 
> Micah Robinson
> Locke Plumbing
> lockeplumbing.com 865-525-9318


Care to elaborate?


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

love2surf927 said:


> Care to elaborate?


http://www.ewg.org/research/dupont-workers-smoke-teflon-laced-cigarettes-company-experiments


----------



## love2surf927 (Dec 22, 2011)

Plumberman said:


> http://www.ewg.org/research/dupont-workers-smoke-teflon-laced-cigarettes-company-experiments


Wow, interesting stuff. Makes me think twice about using it now.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Pipe thread sealants and tapes that contain polytetrafluoroethylene (PTFE) have no known health risks when used as directed. The studies by DuPont showing adverse reactions to their Teflon brand of PTFE were based on it being heated to create fumes and then inhaled. This was to simulate a Teflon coated pan burning on the stove. They used Teflon laced cigarettes for the study.

As far as Teflon tape being a health risk is concerned, it is not a risk since there is no such product as Teflon tape.

The different colors of PTFE is related to the density of the product, not the chemicals in the tape. White PTFE is single density, yellow is double density and pink is triple density.


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

plbgbiz said:


> Pipe thread sealants and tapes that contain polytetrafluoroethylene (PTFE) have no known health risks when used as directed. The studies by DuPont showing adverse reactions to their Teflon brand of PTFE were based on it being heated to create fumes and then inhaled. This was to simulate a Teflon coated pan burning on the stove. They used Teflon laced cigarettes for the study.
> 
> As far as Teflon tape being a health risk is concerned, it is not a risk since there is no such product as Teflon tape.
> 
> The different colors of PTFE is related to the density of the product, not the chemicals in the tape. White PTFE is single density, yellow is double density and pink is triple density.


Damn. There ya go, then. The master has spoken. I didn't know that about the color coding for thickness. Interesting. What about Blue Monster Teflon? That is my preferred brand. Works fantastic and is clean. 

I remember the Teflon scare a few years ago, too. Like most media hyped scares, I ignored it. Bird flu pandemic, Y2K, Anthrax in the mail, Mayan Calendar end of the world prophecy, and on and on. All just media hype to gain ratings.

Just one plumber's humble opinion.


----------



## Letterrip (Jul 28, 2013)

Agreed. I didn't know about the color coding for thickness. I we do very little gas here. I assumed that the yellow tape that signifies gas has a different compound to perhaps resist some detrimental effect that the gas has on the white. Very interesting. And I also only use the Blue Monster tape. Good stuff.


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

http://www.sealtape.com/


----------



## love2surf927 (Dec 22, 2011)

plbgbiz said:


> Pipe thread sealants and tapes that contain polytetrafluoroethylene (PTFE) have no known health risks when used as directed. The studies by DuPont showing adverse reactions to their Teflon brand of PTFE were based on it being heated to create fumes and then inhaled. This was to simulate a Teflon coated pan burning on the stove. They used Teflon laced cigarettes for the study.
> 
> As far as Teflon tape being a health risk is concerned, it is not a risk since there is no such product as Teflon tape.
> 
> The different colors of PTFE is related to the density of the product, not the chemicals in the tape. White PTFE is single density, yellow is double density and pink is triple density.


Biz, you mean you're not smoking cigarettes rolled in Teflon tape?


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

Green for oxygen service.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

love2surf927 said:


> Biz, you mean you're not smoking cigarettes rolled in Teflon tape?


That might explain a lot. :laughing:


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

KCplumber said:


> Just sat in on a no lead continuing ed class by a Watts rep. They suggest no teflon tape on threaded fittings. He claimed it was too thick and said use teflon dope. Its a lot more brittle and the tape is too thick ... seems odd


Sorry you wasted your time. Tape then dope and you will be fine.


----------

